# Nightmare scenerio



## Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY (Feb 1, 2011)

So im at work today to get a call one of my citronellas got out and was walking around on the carpet. I told my roommate to carefully catch him and put him back into the cage cause I cant leave work for like 5 more hours. Ok so he did, but theres no telling how long he could have been out of the cage, my rooms probably like 73'F but low humidity he said the frog was really dark almost dark green obvisouly it was stressed out so now IM watching him he appears to have white circles in his eyes I think he probably really dehydrated he seems to have trouble seeing do u guys think its to late for him I misted them down and my tank temps are 72'F humidity is at 90%. God I hope he makes it he wasnt exactly cheap and is a beautiful frog.... please any advice I would really appreciate!


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

no personal experience to speak from, but in case you missed this thread...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/59959-how-rehab-escapee.html
Good luck


----------



## Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY (Feb 1, 2011)

Awsome thread needs to be stickyed thankyou tremendously, I just misted him down along with the tank and he is soaking himself in the small water dish, so im going to just keep an eye on him and leave him alone to hopefully recover. fingers crossed shit I havent even had him a week Im so pissed at myself...


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I would put escape-proofing my tanks as the number one thing any hobbiest needs to learn (hopefully, like some of us, not from experience). I hope the Citronella survives.

Good luck, Richard.


----------



## Pickét (Feb 15, 2011)

I had this happen to me and mine was very near death with eyes extremely cloudy, I put him in a small container with wet paper towel in it on the bottom and loosely over the frog, I used the little dixie cup that he came in and placed the whole thing back in the terrarium and crossed my fingers till morning. It was hard not to check on him every 2 mins but I felt it was necessary to not stress him out anymore. When I checked on him in the morning it was as if nothing happened. It's been 2 years since then and he's still doing well


----------



## Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY (Feb 1, 2011)

I just wana report he is doing great eyes arent cloudy anymore he just would go sit in the water cup obivsouly to rehydrate himself. Hes back to normal knock on wood. I'll be redoing there lid system prob tomarrow when I pick up some more tanks...


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Glad to hear your frog recovered and that your roomate was willing to help you out. I've had roomates in the past that would stomp an escapee before they would catch it and return it to its tank. Well maybe not that extreme. I did have a tarantula escape one time and they trapped it under a cup and waited for me to come home and deal with it.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

varanoid said:


> Glad to hear your frog recovered and that your roomate was willing to help you out. I've had roomates in the past that would stomp an escapee before they would catch it and return it to its tank. Well maybe not that extreme. I did have a tarantula escape one time and they trapped it under a cup and waited for me to come home and deal with it.


Now that is a nightmare scenario - my old roommate had one his name was "pee wee" - thank god he never got out I have no idea what I would do - I am deathly afraid of spiders.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

yeah i think i would of left the tarantula trapped under a shoe instead of a cup. Glad to hear the frog is ok. Keep a dish of water on the floor by the tank until you get the lid fixed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Erikb3113 said:


> yeah i think i would of left the tarantula trapped under a shoe instead of a cup. Glad to hear the frog is ok. Keep a dish of water on the floor by the tank until you get the lid fixed


You crack me up!
Glad He is ok. Have you addressed the escape problem? If you are using an acrylic lid, they warp. Need to go with glass.


----------



## Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, Havent checked this thread in a while but Yes he is still in great shape and getting plump thankgod they saw him and got to him in time. I have since fixed the lid and went to a glass lid works great no more problems knock on wood. I to do not like spiders either disgusting creatures!!!


----------

